# What to do with "spur" rubs?!!



## KatB (8 April 2008)

My boy is getting "spur marks" every time I wear spurs, but it doesnt seem to be from the spur itself, as I have worn completely rounded and impuls spurs on him and had the same "graze" appear. It is really obvious because he is white were my leg goes. I think it is caused by where the strap goes on the spur if that makes sense??! Anyone got any ideas how to stop it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Worried may be pulled up for it BE, but it isnt down to spur abuse!!! He is also going bald just above where my leg goes from my saddle cloth, so his coat is obviously changing and making him more suscptable to rubs anyway 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Any ideas VERY much appreciated!!


----------



## digger2 (8 April 2008)

Similar prob here.  "Bald" patches where my leg and spur 'sits'.

Last year i used cornucresine (sp? sorry) which helps to promote hair growth but just a bit messy


----------



## KatB (8 April 2008)

Yeah I would use cornucresine but it is on his white patch, not good when competing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Because his skin is pink, it looks "grazed" when Ive ridden, but it doesnt actually break the sking 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Blooming horses!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (8 April 2008)

Are you using leather spur straps or the web ones that come with sprenger spurs???  I think the sprenger ones are softer, so less likely to rub (even if they aren't as smart).


----------



## AandK (8 April 2008)

i had this when Andy's coat was changing.. they are all gone now but as he is grey i put sudocreme on them (helped blend into his hair!)..  
not sure on how to stop them tho, sorry.. mine were caused by the zips on my MH boots rubbing him where they had dropped so much (legs shrunk).  was a good excuse to go out shopping for some new chaps.!!


----------



## Mbronze (8 April 2008)

I have exactly the same problem seems my left leg is stronger than my right leg though, so i have lopsided fur growth. 

But if anyone knows bar using Megatek hair regrowth i would love to know!!


----------



## kick_On (8 April 2008)

remove ALL spurs for training.......... and only use for competeting....

i have a horse which is very senative, but all training has to be done have without spurs at all cost..........  

aloe vera cream or baby oil to help


----------



## SSM (8 April 2008)

I'ts cos you are a cruel and nasty rider  
	
	
		
		
	


	
















 and he needs rescuing to come and live with Donkey 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Megatek or coconut oil might help!


----------



## Cullohill (8 April 2008)

ride with a towel (if he'll let you) under saddle which hangs down and sits under wear your leg touchs him, he will still feel spur through it for training but will help prevent rubs..... All the eventers did this in Australia when i worked out there, alot of horses suffered from spur marks (they did break the skin though!) and loads even warmed up with towels to prevent more marking.....
hope that makes sense?!?


----------



## KatB (8 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'ts cos you are a cruel and nasty rider     and he needs rescuing to come and live with Donkey   

[/ QUOTE ] 






 Ive had lectures off people on the yard, until they realise it happens with completely non evil spurs, and doesnt happen on any other horse I ride with spurs!!


----------



## SSM (8 April 2008)

I have scrapped donkey up in normal spurs and she can come back from a schooling session with nasty whip marks which make it look like I have really beaten her - just asked her to go forwards nicely!


----------



## KatB (8 April 2008)

It does, thats Cullohill, may try that if he doesnt freak! Normally work at home without spurs except for jumping when use Impuls spurs! Will also play with sudocrem....


----------



## KatB (8 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Are you using leather spur straps or the web ones that come with sprenger spurs???  I think the sprenger ones are softer, so less likely to rub (even if they aren't as smart). 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very good point..use leather straps at the mo....


----------



## KatB (8 April 2008)

I know they are SO sensitive arent they?!! Was wandering if it could be boot zips, I hope not!


----------



## KatB (8 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 I have scrapped donkey up in normal spurs and she can come back from a schooling session with nasty whip marks which make it look like I have really beaten her - just asked her to go forwards nicely!  

[/ QUOTE ] 










 We will have the RSPCA on our doorstep!!


----------



## SSM (8 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]











 We will have the RSPCA on our doorstep!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

If they could get her to load they would bring her back within an hour - far too much trouble


----------



## dieseldog (8 April 2008)

I would go back to basics and get him moving off my leg better.


----------



## KatB (8 April 2008)

Thanks DD for your "help". I wasnt asking for advise on my schooling practices thank you


----------



## archoak (8 April 2008)

Aloe vera gel x


----------



## only_me (8 April 2008)

like the idea of the towel hanging down! sounds like a good idea and will hopefully work if it dosent freak ur horse!


----------



## nic85 (8 April 2008)

This might sound daft but ride him with towels covering his sides...it stops the spurs rubbing but they are still effective. It is a tried and tested theory!!!


----------



## nic85 (8 April 2008)

Oops just realised someones beaten me to it!!!


----------



## PapaFrita (8 April 2008)

I made a horse go bald just from my boots... so the spurs might not be to blame at all


----------



## Tempi (8 April 2008)

Archie has big spur rubs at the moment, i havent work spurs for nearly 2weeks now (apart from in my lesson on the weekend) and they are nearly gone.  Its where he is changing his coat, he got them last year at the time too.  I put aloe vera gel on the marks daily as it helps the hair grow back quicker.

I dont have any suggestions - but does Goddy only get them at this time of year, or is it all the time? 

Quite a few of the horses at my yard have them at the moment aswell due to the coats changing.


----------



## I_A_P (8 April 2008)

it can be the time of year-digby has some and i only wear them once a week max...and again its because he is moulting


----------



## suzysparkle (8 April 2008)

Get yourself some Impulse spurs. They don't mark at all.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/IMPULSE-SPURS-THE-...1742.m153.l1262


----------



## vicm2509 (8 April 2008)

Have not read other replies so sorry if I have repeated anything.

Does it happen all the time or just recently? My horse was so bad when his coat was changing at the begining of winter that I had to stop using them. He went totally bald and super sensitive. I stopped using them for a while and he has been fine all winter.

Now his summer coat is coming through he is the same again.

With him it is definatly just when his coat changes and it makes no difference which type of spur I use.


----------



## diggerbez (8 April 2008)

i have the same problem- damn greys! i did wonder whether surgical spirit might harden the skin up and stop it happening in the future but then couldn't bring myself to actually put any on! (i only thought of this coz i used to row at uni and ripped hands to shreds- surgical spirit killed but hardened hands up a treat!)


----------



## KatB (8 April 2008)

Thanks everyone. yeah i think t is due to his coat changing, but because he has pink skin it can look quite angry, (even when just wearing normal boots!) suzysparkle, thanks, have got some, they do it aswell!! So think it may be due to his coat changing. Will try the towel trick 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Diggerbez, surgical spirit does work but you have to make sure you dont put it on sore skin!! Because he looks quite "pink" I cant bear to try it either!!


----------



## icestationzebra (8 April 2008)

Dye all his white patches pink and then you won't notice.  Is that helpful?


----------



## KatB (8 April 2008)

Lmao!! WIll remember that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he would clash with my XC colours then!!


----------



## Partoow (9 April 2008)

The smooth rowled spurs are great for not marking as they roll rather than cause friction. Also check that it is not your zips in your boot as when i am on the ground jury for 3de i see a lot of horses with theses marks and it is the boots not the spur.Also you can get these rubber spur guard things , some tack shops do them i know Inches saddlery do them[ they do mail order] try them as if it is not the spur but the strap this will decrease the friction as they go over and around the spur so you could put them around your straps, they look like thick inner tube material with a slit along the length you encase the strap/ spur in them. Hope you see what i mean!!!
Also just try and lighten the top of your leg as this will just help realease the leg and reduce the friction.Such a problem with pink skinned horses.


----------



## BeckyD (9 April 2008)

Me too  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And now the end of my stirrup leather is rubbing bald patches on him!  Silly horse.


----------



## KatB (9 April 2008)

Thansk Partoow, thats really helpful. I think it is where the strap threads through the spur and creates a little "bulge" if thats makes sense?!! So when I close my leg on him, it just rubs. Have used the smooth rowelled and Impuls spurs and he gets the same marks!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Havent used spurs at home the last 2 weeks, and the hair hasnt grown back, but it didnt go pink again until i used very little round spurs jumping on sunday, and these spurs as SO nondescript, can only figure it is something in connection to the spur, but not the spur itself!! 

Thanks for your advice 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Will try and get hold of the "guards"


----------

